# PELAGIC PIRATE OB Cobia Report 4/13/2013



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Loaded the family and dogs up for a trip down to our boats new home "Orange Beach" friday, set out saturday morning late making the pass around 10 am.

Cruised down the beach till i saw a fish just west of the PC Pass that would eat. Started fishing east into the sun and stayed east all day .

Went 2-5 landing two 50 pound class fish on eels. Saw lots of larger boats hooking up later in day , we caught ours earlier.Decided to leave the bite around 4:30 as we had a decent ride back to OB making it back to the dock by 6:30 and cleaned up Sunday in the rain.

Another great weekend at the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

nice catch, Congrats.

Kevin


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I love our like section of paradise !!!! My daughter spent Spring break in Panama city beach this year and came home loving Orange Beach alittle more... she Said PCB was dirty compared to home...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> I love our like section of paradise !!!! My daughter spent Spring break in Panama city beach this year and came home loving Orange Beach alittle more... she Said PCB was dirty compared to home...


 
I think the older you get the less you enjoy PC BEACH Spring Break : Now when i was 20 ::::Oh SON :thumbsup:


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I think the older you get the less you enjoy PC BEACH Spring Break : Now when i was 20 ::::Oh SON :thumbsup:


Something cool about your almost 20 year old daughter coming home and saying i think ill just stay at home next year for spring break if i can invite my team.. LOL She plays college softball in mobile and is back at the house EVERY chance she gets.. lol she has decided that OB is where she wants to live so now she has to find a job that will allow her that luxury.. I will transition to 14 and 14 next month and will be home wed weather permiting... ill swing by and check out your sled while im home... and look me up next time your in town.. we'll have a beverage @ ships


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice cobes!!!


----------

